# 94 Altima GXE Issues (Check Engine, Fuel Smell)



## Doombah (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok...first post here, because this seems to be a fairly helpful forum.

So, I have a '94 Altima GXE with 176k miles on it. The car's done me well. The original owner was a mechanic, so he kept it good until I bough it a year and a half ago. No major problems, really.

About a month and a half ago, she was having issues idling and running. Turns out it was a problem that was easily worked out. I put a new fuel filter in and after about 100 miles of highway running, it's fine. About a month ago, I was on my way to work and the car starts sputtering. I had noticed a gas smell in the days leading up to it, but not terribly. My car just stops working, so I turn it off and pop the hood. The fuel filter had come undone from the lower hose. I fixed it best I could right then and there (put it back in the hose and clamped it down tight, but the hose was pretty shot). That night, for the first time since I owned the car, the check engine light came on. I almost crapped my pants, but it went off about 30 seconds later. It did this once more on the way home and that was that. 

Since then, i've had that hose replaced, but the check engine light continues to come on at what seem to be random times. Mostly on the highway, but sometimes after I get off the highway. It usually stays on for about 5 seconds, 30 seconds, or 2-3 minutes then turns off. The performance is the same while it's on, too. 

I had a terribly bad gas smell coming off the engine yesterday, and when i got to work I popped the hood with the engine running. Lo and behold, the hose that had been replaced had a fine mist of gas shooting onto the Evap canister. So, I took it back to the place that fixed it the first time and they tightened it back down (it was at a slight tilt, thus causing the issue).

When i've started the car lately, there is a heavy gas smell that goes away after a few minutes of driving, and sometimes I can smell it when I walk by the car. There are no leaks of gas under the car, and I can't see any leaks or evidence of leaks anywhere near the fuel filter/evap canister area.

I just have this sinking feeling that this is going to end up being some cataclysmic thing when in reality it probably isn't, but I figured if anyone would know, the members of this forum would. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks, and have a good day!

~Doombah


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Try checking to see if the intake manifold is not loose and also check any vacuum hoses are not off or cracked around the manifold area and that injectors are tight. Also make sure to check that any other fuel lines in engine bay are not perished or loose.Hope this helps.


----------

